# Any advice for Lodore @ 800cfs?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Everything is pretty straight forward assuming you are a solid class 3 boater and you look at hells. It comes up pretty quick after triplet.

If your last camp is jones hole, plan on an early launch to get out at a reasonable hour. The push out from jones can be a hell of a long day at 800-1200 if you get stuck in the afternoon winds.


----------



## Nuevo Mexico (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks ZBaird. Much appreciated.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a 7/20 launch. When are you launching? - It looks like they will ramp the flows up a tad...

Flaming Gorge Dam is currently releasing 1,100 cfs. Releases during the base flow season through September 30, 2016, will be modified regularly to provide for Colorado Pikeminnow flows in Reach 2 of the Green River. Targeted flow levels in Reach 2 will vary between approximately 2,000 cfs to 2,300 cfs. Yampa River flows are decreasing and it is prudent to increase releases to maintain targeted flow levels. 
Therefore, Flaming Gorge releases will be increased to 1,700 cfs beginning Thursday, July 14, 2016, according to the linked schedule. Releases may be increased or decreased further depending upon Yampa River flows and updated information will be posted. 


http://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/crsp/cs/images/FGCurrentRelease.pdf


----------



## Nuevo Mexico (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the information. That's definitely news to me. Our launch is either 29 or 30. I'll be driving North a day or two earlier for the gear explosion


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Get through echo by 11 or risk the winds.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

With increasing flows mentioned, you shouldn't have any problems if you are a solid Class 3 boater. Very difficult to scout Triplet, just remember to pull away from birth canal. It's not difficult, but still had someone in my group go in there last year. Scout Hells. A definite move to make in the rapid and it's an easy scout. Some people will say to go left around Lucifer, but I always seem to get pushed right and just go with it. Never had an issues right. Rapids on last day are really easy, but agree with earlier comment to get an early start and watch for sand bars at lower flows. We had flows in May of 15,000 and it was still a brutal paddle out given wicked headwinds.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Pay attention to the map too. There is one section of Rainbow Park where one channel takes you MUCH longer then the others and its not obvious without the map. I took the short route last time and some others in the group took the long and they seemed like they were almost a mile behind me. If you are battling the potential winds that can happen in Rainbow it can add a lot of time and effort to the trip.

That said, the lowest I've ran it was 3000 cfs, so that option may or may not be there at lower flows.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Pay attention to the map too. There is one section of Rainbow Park where one channel takes you MUCH longer then the others and its not obvious without the map. I took the short route last time and some others in the group took the long and they seemed like they were almost a mile behind me. If you are battling the potential winds that can happen in Rainbow it can add a lot of time and effort to the trip.
> 
> That said, the lowest I've ran it was 3000 cfs, so that option may or may not be there at lower flows.


Won't be able to take that short cut at low water.


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Fumble said:


> Won't be able to take that short cut at low water.


Took short cut yesterday at 2,200cfs (Green River in Jensen). Still a go at that level...

Also, I echo denali1322's comment on Lucifer. I tried to go left (downstream ferry). It pushed me right anyway, and I went into Lucifer sideways (near flip and 2 passengers swam) at 800cfs. Shaken and little bruised, but nothing serious. Other boats behind me saw my line and pushed right instead and cleared Lucifer with no problem...


----------



## Nuevo Mexico (Jun 22, 2016)

You all are really coming through for me. I really appreciate all the advice. We'll get everything ready to roll the last night and have coffee and power bars for breakfast on takeout day and put everyone to work rowing.

Triplet and Hell's advice really appreciated too. Safety first makes it a lot more fun.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Triplet and Hells are easy scouts. Stay away from undercut wall river right at disaster. Bring bug spray-


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

The short cut in Island Park is a left about 1/4 mile past the Island Park camp. If it looks fine at the entrance to it it should be fine all the way through.


I've been in Lodore a few times at low water, and will be again early Aug and mid Sept. It's fine, I wouldn't want to miss it. Row carefully, especially at the entrance to Triplet and lower Disaster. And other places. 


Still a great trip at low water.unless you have a huge heavy boat or if it's unusually windy.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ditto on going right of Lucifer, use that time to set up a RL ferry angle to move left below it.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

We used to take the Rainbow Park shortcut at all levels but last year it had filled with gravel and we had to drag quite a way - use at your own risk.

And an added caveat about Hell's: Lucifer (the big round rock center right just below the entrance) is usually easily missed and usually not a risk for wraps. A smaller rock, center right and a little further down (with I call HRE rock, because there's often an HRE boat wrapped there when we go through) can be a nasty wrap at lower levels. It can be avoided either side, though tight at low levels, but you have to commit early and follow through. Look downstream and don't mistake Lucifer for the end of the rapid.


----------



## Nuevo Mexico (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the great specific advice. My group and I appreciate it.


----------



## Nuevo Mexico (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks again for all the advice. We got off the river late yesterday. All three of our boats ran to the right of Lucifer which worked out well. Weather was hot but nice. Check in went smoothly. The bugs weren't too bad although we had some Mosquitos, Deer flies, and No See Ums or some kind of biting gnat.

We had a great trip and got some excellent advice here.

River Runners of Vernal did a great shuttle and discovered a problem with my trailer. We fixed it at the takeout and that saved us a potential hassle.


----------

